# TROJAN.BHO found...HLP PLEASE



## miceic (Oct 7, 2006)

CAn anyone tell me how to get rid of Trojan.BHO? und by BitDefender.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 17:01:21, on 10/7/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Acer\eManager\anbmServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\acer\epm\epm-dm.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender10\bdmcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender10\bdagent.exe
C:\Program Files\YourWare Solutions\FreeRAM XP Pro\FreeRAM XP Pro.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KhalShared\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\Exact Audio Copy\EAC.exe
C:\Program Files\927up.exe
D:\PROGRAMS\eMule\emule.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Michal\LOCALS~1\Temp\RarSFX16\csrss.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Thunderbird\thunderbird.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Scan Server\bdss.exe
C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender10\vsserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SpybotSD.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Michal\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://global.acer.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://global.acer.com/
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Need2Find Bar BHO - {4D1C4E81-A32A-416b-BCDB-33B3EF3617D3} - C:\Program Files\Need2Find\bar\1.bin\ND2FNBAR.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: RXResultTracker Class - {59879FA4-4790-461c-A1CC-4EC4DE4CA483} - C:\Program Files\RXToolBar\sfcont.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E14DCE67-8FB7-4721-8149-179BAA4D792C} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: FlashFXP Helper for Internet Explorer - {E5A1691B-D188-4419-AD02-90002030B8EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashFXP\IEFlash.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - (no file)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LaunchApp] Alaunch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPM-DM] c:\acer\epm\epm-dm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ePowerManagement] C:\Acer\ePM\ePM.exe boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FastUser] C:\WINDOWS\system32\fast.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SemanticInsight] C:\Program Files\RXToolBar\Semantic Insight\SemanticInsight.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [rundll] C:\Program Files\Common Files\rundll.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDMCon] "C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender10\bdmcon.exe" /reg
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BDAgent] "C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender10\bdagent.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [FreeRAM XP] "C:\Program Files\YourWare Solutions\FreeRAM XP Pro\FreeRAM XP Pro.exe" -win
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Gadu-Gadu] "C:\Program Files\Gadu-Gadu\gg.exe" /tray
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://kl.bar.need2find.com/KL/menusearch.html?p=KL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Ladbrokes Poker - {C2A80015-C447-4dc4-82DD-AED83D6ED57E} - C:\Program Files\ladbrokesMPP\MPPoker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,90/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5A09E43F-A0A7-4ABF-AF80-11367CF1DC8F} (MainControl Class) - http://mks.com.pl/skaner/SkanerOnline.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://download.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,23/mcgdmgr.cab
O18 - Filter: text/html - {2AB289AE-4B90-4281-B2AE-1F4BB034B647} - C:\Program Files\RXToolBar\sfcont.dll
O23 - Service: Notebook Manager Service (anbmService) - OSA Technologies Inc. - C:\Acer\eManager\anbmServ.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: BitDefender Scan Server (bdss) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Scan Server\bdss.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: FileZilla Server FTP server (FileZilla Server) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\FileZilla Server\FileZilla Server.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: InteractiveLogon - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Fast.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: iPodService - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: BitDefender Desktop Update Service (LIVESRV) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Update Service\livesrv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: BitDefender Virus Shield (VSSERV) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Softwin\BitDefender10\vsserv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: BitDefender Communicator (XCOMM) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Softwin\BitDefender Communicator\xcommsvr.exe" /service (file missing)

Thanks a lot!!!
Michal


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please do not start more than one thread for the same problem.

Closing duplicate.

Please continue here:

http://forums.techguy.org/security/507460-computer-slowing-down-drastically-please.html#post4052300


----------

